

Naomi Oreskes NYTimes Profile (Merchants of Doubt) - drallison
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/science/naomi-oreskes-a-lightning-rod-in-a-changing-climate.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well

======
drallison
See also, John Mashey's work and others who have been following the money.
[http://deepclimate.org/2010/09/26/strange-scholarship-
wegman...](http://deepclimate.org/2010/09/26/strange-scholarship-wegman-
report/)

